# Ohio River 11.1.09



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hit the river with Mark (Salmonid) today. Went to the public landing today and the water was rolling pretty fast over the concrete slabs so we headed up to Schmidt. The dock was under water but it blocked the current so it was easy to launch. We worked our way through all the drift and the fog and got bait. After getting bait the fog had actually gotten worse and there was very limited visability out. Ended up clearing up and it turned out to be a very nice day out.



I started the day off with a 7 pound channel, then moved to another spot and Mark caught a 6 pound flathead. Then I got a 1 pound flathead and another 7 pound channel.



Moved to another spot and Mark picked up 2 more channels and a nice 6 pound hybrid striper on a shad head.



Moved to the next spot and this is where things got good. Not even 5 minutes at this spot Marks rod gets buried and drag is being ripped off. After a nice fight we see and net a nice 21 pound blue cat. Couple minutes after that another rod gets buried another nice fish on, but then gets off where the hook came off somehow. About 10 minutes after that my rod gets buried and as soon as I pick it up, the fish takes off about 15-20 feet of drag, ended up being a very healthy 14 pound blue.



We fished a lot of new water today including the spot where we caught the blues.



We both got the catfish trifecta which is always nice.



It was a good day.



Pictures of the blues and the hybrid are attached.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

nice fish!!! what part of the river do you fish???


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice job guys! I can't wait to get back down there. I'm jealous of your blues!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guys,nice fish


----------



## Union27 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey what was the water conditions...how muddy and how high was it... Thanks for any info.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job guys that has to have you guys pumped for the tourney this weekend. Wish I could make it but have a scheduled hunting trip and OHCC banquet this weekend. If I get some signal on Saturday I will call one of you to find out how the tourney went. Good luck.

Larry


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Nice! Does that look like a true striper to anyone else?


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

BMagill said:


> Nice! Does that look like a true striper to anyone else?


It sure does at least the hybrid we catch at new cumberland locks are not that streamline and their mouths arent that big!


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

yea thats not a hybrid that a striper haha it happens to me all the time lol


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice Fish!! I'll have to fish the big O sumtime, I better invest a bigger big pole first


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

Great fish, congrats!

That looks like a true striper to me, though I don't hear of them being caught on cut bait very often (at least nearly as often as hybrids). 

The water was back down just an inch or two over the concrete slabs at the public landing late last night.................


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like a hybrid, not a striped bass.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

that looks like a true striper to me


----------



## MARKW6 (May 12, 2007)

It is a hybrid.


----------

